
Ad industry threatens Firefox users with more ads after cookie blocking - cpeterso
https://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9237847/Ad_industry_threatens_Firefox_users_with_more_ads_if_Mozilla_moves_on_tracking_plans
======
Millennium
I realize that in the early days of Internet advertising, tracking and
targeting must have drastically increased the value of an ad.

But people don't block ads just to block ads; they do it for specific and
usually well-founded reasons, and one of the biggest reasons cited is
tracking. With up to half of Internet users now blocking ads and cookies,
surely tracking must have more than cannibalized its own value by now.

------
claudius
How about, you know, creating stuff and selling stuff rather than piggybacking
on the guys who create and sell stuff? Advertisers on the web nowadays don’t
even claim to be informative in any way whatsoever, so who would care if they
went away tomorrow?

------
nonamegiven
I don't currently block ads, I just block flash. But if this does come to pass
I'll obviously have to block ads, and I'll have to show all my non-technical
friends how to block ads.

